# Hacer el amor



## lazarus1907

¿Hay alguien en algún sitio en que use la expresión "hacer el amor" con su sentido original en español, o ya solo se usa con el sentido que copiamos de los franceses *(o de los ingleses; ahora no estoy seguro)* y que la RAE no incluyó hasta *1983*?


> Cuando mi interlocutor acabó de hablar, la niña rubia y el joven *que le hacía el amor* repasaban juntos un álbum de caricaturas de Gavarni. A los pocos momentos él mismo servía con una fruición deliciosa la tercera taza de té.
> 
> *Bécquer.*


Parece que lo chabacano siempre triunfa.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola:
Lazarus disculpa mi ignorancia, pero no conozco otro significado para esa expresión, me refiero al uso común. (ma ayudas) 
Claro, que puede tener el sentido contrario de hacer la guerra, pero casi no se usa. En ese texto que mencionas , se esta refiriendo a enamorarla?


----------



## lazarus1907

ROSANGELUS said:


> Hola:
> Lazarus disculpa mi ignorancia, pero no conozco otro significado para esa expresión, me refiero al uso común. (ma ayudas)
> Claro, que puede tener el sentido contrario de hacer la guerra, pero casi no se usa. En ese texto que mencionas , se esta refiriendo a enamorarla?


Sí: Cortejarla, galantearla. Era como se usaba antiguamente en español. La expresión con sentido sexual era la versión francesa, hasta que el resto del mundo la acogió con los brazos abiertos. Por eso puse la cita de Bécquer.


----------



## lazarus1907

Otro par de citas, para que veáis que no lo digo en broma:





> Y así como te leo ahora, te leí cuando me hacías el amor a estilo filosófico, pobre hombre.. *Galdós
> 
> *Don José hacía el amor a su mujer echándole ternísimos requiebros entre los aplausos de los divertidos comensales.*  Galdós*


_Requiebro_ aquí es _lisonja_.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Nunca había visto ese uso "no chabacano".


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Es interesante, la verdad nunca lo ví desde ese punto de vista, pero es bastante elegante, no creo que los jovenes de ahora opinen lo mismo, les debe sonar muy cursi.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días:

Lazarus, me permitirás que una francesa te conteste. En francés al principio _faire l´amour_ significaba exactamente lo mismo que en español:


> Cependant, au XVIIIe siècle, et dans le théâtre de Molière et de Racine, elle signifie « parler d'amour », dans le goût des ruelles (cf. Honoré de Balzac « Parler d'amour, c'est faire l'amour »).


Traducción personal: "Sin embargo, en el siglo XVIII, y en el teatro de Molière y de Racine, significa "hablar de amor", en la intimidad de la alcoba (cf. Balzac "Hablar de amor, es hacer el amor")"
Fuente

Es por la influencia del inglés que la expresión se hizo más "visual" .

Hasta luego


----------



## danielfranco

Me parece que en inglés también se usaba "hacer el amor" de manera "deschabacanada" anteriormente. Por ejemplo, en uno de los episodios de las crónicas de Narnia de C. S. Lewis, cuando los niños tienen que escapar de los gigantes, dice el relato que la niña "le hacía el amor a toda la concurrencia".

Pero aparte de eso, no creo haber visto otros ejemplos donde no se le diera referencia a la intimidad física entre amantes.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Lazarus:

En francés también "faire l'amour" o sea, hacer el amor, era cortejar, no te vayas a pensar que solo pensamos en lo que siempre estamos pensando, ja, ja, ja...

A ver, te traduzco directamente lo que dicen Alain Rey y Sophie Chantreau en su _Dictionnaire des expressions et locutions._  (Ed. Le Robert,1993)

*Hoy en día y desde el siglo XVII (en 1622, Caquets de l'accouchée)  quiere decir "realizar el coito". En la lengua clásica, era cortejar (a una mujer). Faire l'amour se empleaba con un complemento introducido por la preposición "à" o bien prominalmente, al igual que se dice Se faire la co*_ur_.

Ves, Lazarus, también hemos sido galantes en alguna remota época....

Besos,

Gévy


----------



## lazarus1907

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenos días:
> 
> Lazarus, me permitirás que una francesa te conteste. En francés al principio _faire l´amour_ significaba exactamente lo mismo que en español:
> Traducción personal: "Sin embargo, en el siglo XVIII, y en el teatro de Molière y de Racine, significa "hablar de amor", en la intimidad de la alcoba (cf. Balzac "Hablar de amor, es hacer el amor")"
> Fuente
> 
> Es por la influencia del inglés que la expresión se hizo más "visual" .


No sabía que había sido por influencia del inglés. He leído alguna vez (no recuerdo dónde) que era el inglés el que lo había copiado del francés. Ahora si que estoy hecho un lío.

Por cierto, no pretendía insultar a ningún francés; si acaso a los hispanohablantes en general. Estaba preguntándome por qué había tenido tanto éxito el sentido sexual de la expresión, y por qué el sentido original, que es mucho más elegante, se ha relegado al olvido.


Gévy said:


> En francés también "faire l'amour" o sea, hacer el amor, era cortejar, no te vayas a pensar que solo pensamos en lo que siempre estamos pensando, ja, ja, ja...


Te creo. Ahora la pregunta sería ¿por qué tanto los franceses como los españoles hemos enterrado el sentido orignal de la expresión?


----------



## lazarus1907

He consultado la etimología de la expresión en inglés, y parece que se usaba como eufemismo para "practicar el sexo" desde el siglo XVI, y puede que desde antes. Parece que sí es cosa de los ingleses al final.


----------



## chics

Buenas noches.

Es la primera vez que oigo que la expresión _hacer el amor_ es chabacana... 

No sé, teniendo en cuenta que ya existe _hacer la corte_, _cortejar_, _galantear_, etc. (otra cosa es que se haga todavía ) pero no hay otra expresión (iba a decir más fina) para _follar_ o _chingar_, parece una buena opción. ¿Por qué no?

¿Hay otra expresión no grosera para designar una sesión de caricias, besos, abrazos, etc.? ¿No es eso hacer el amor en ambos sentidos?

Un saludo.



​


----------



## Janis Joplin

Acá en México sólo lo he escuchado como sinónimo de cortejar en las películas viejas de los 50's para atrás, probablemente algunas a principio de los 60's.


----------



## Jellby

Lo que tienen los franceses es que no pueden decir "besar" porque significa "follar", y tienen que "abrazar" en su lugar


----------



## artamedan

No sé porque os calentais la cabeza. Creo que el problema lo teneis a falta de  la preposicion que cambia el significado. A mi entender la frase "hacer el amor CON alguien" significa "follar" y la frase "hacerLE el amor A alguien" significa "cortejar/galantear/etc."


----------



## beatrizg

artamedan said:


> No sé porque os calentais la cabeza. Creo que el problema lo teneis a falta de  la preposicion que cambia el significado. A mi entender la frase "hacer el amor CON alguien" significa "follar" y la frase "hacerLE el amor A alguien" significa "cortejar/galantear/etc."



Hola artamedan.

No estoy de acuerdo contigo. Hoy en día, tanto *hacer el amor con*, como *hacer el amor a*, tienen connotación sexual.  Hay una diferencia entre las dos expresiones: Cuando alguien dice que le hace el amor *a* alguien, se define como protagonista de la acción. 

El sentido de *hacer el amor *como *cortejar*, para mí, se ha perdido.

Saludos.


----------



## Bambam

beatrizg said:


> Hola artamedan.
> 
> No estoy de acuerdo contigo. Hoy en día, tanto *hacer el amor con*, como *hacer el amor a*, tienen connotación sexual. Hay una diferencia entre las dos expresiones: Cuando alguien dice que le hace el amor *a* alguien, se define como protagonista de la acción.
> 
> El sentido de *hacer el amor *como *cortejar*, para mí, se ha perdido.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## ruiseñor cali

En GALANTERIA wikipedia vemos: 

 "La galantería es una conducta de respeto y masculinidad caballeresca ejercida por los hombres;[1] mientras que las mujeres ejercen el arte de la femineidad y la coquetería. La galantería es una forma elegante de seducción y el preludio del cortejo... Hoy en día la galantería está en franca retirada en la cultura popular, pues se asocia a segundas intenciones, al ridículo, la obsolescencia y a una cierta intolerancia del género femenino moderno de aceptar de buenas a primeras la galantería de un pretendiente.[3] Es un hecho de que los hombres que cedían sus asientos a las damas en un metro atestado, abrirles la puerta del coche o ayudarla con los paquetes ya son actitudes menos vistas en la sociedad del siglo XXI. La galantería se ejerce indirectamente a través de los medios virtuales, como el envío de mails sonde se expresa directamente lo que se desea de la pareja o la insinuación directa del pretendiente sin mayores preámbulos.[4]"

La galantería era una forma de vida que el cine y la literatura expresaba antes de 1960, mas o menos, después quedó en desuso y la revolucion de mayo del 68, fue la que abanderó la expresión "hacer el amor"... desde esa época, los jovénes, la literatura, el cine y los cantantes, empezaron a usarla expresión de connotación sexual, pues la galanteria y el coquueteo, habían desaparecido.


----------



## ricardofelipe

Jellby said:


> Lo que tienen los franceses es que no pueden decir "besar" porque significa "follar", y tienen que "abrazar" en su lugar


 
No entiendo eso.

----------------------------------

Tampoco sabía que hacer el amor tenía otro significado anterior, pero no me parece mal el actual, ya que es el modo más suave de hablar sobre sexo.


----------



## Pinairun

ricardofelipe said:


> No entiendo eso.
> 
> ----------------------------------
> 
> Tampoco sabía que hacer el amor tenía otro significado anterior, pero no me parece mal el actual, ya que es el modo más suave de hablar sobre sexo.


 
Porque los franceses le han dado al verbo "baiser" (besar) el significado familiar o informar de "coger", así que cuando realmente quieren decir besar, para evitar malentendidos recurren a "abrazarse" (s'embrasser)


----------



## sesperxes

Hola a todos:

releyendo (y traduciendo) a Baroja me he encontrado en _El árbol de la ciencia_ que un estudiante perdió el curso porque estuvo "todo el año haciéndole el amor a una señorita". Me imagino que estas proezas ni harto de complementos vitamínicos se pueden llevar a cabo, por lo que he optado por interpretarlo como "hacerle la corte, salir, tontear" o algo así.

La duda es si, entre los foreros, tenéis localizado cuándo ha habido ese cambio semántico, porque Baroja lo escribía en 1911, casi ayer, como aquel que dice, y también Blasco Ibáñez (unos diez-quince años más tarde) seguía interpretándolo igual.

Muy agradecido.


----------



## Jonno

Incluso más tarde. Recuerdo películas en blanco y negro (quizá de los años 40 o 50, no lo sé) en las que se decía "hacer el amor" con el sentido de hacer la corte.


----------



## Namarne

Como el más viejo de los presentes (de momento), puedo aportar un testimonio (que no experiencia) personal y afirmar sin ninguna duda que la señora de mediana edad a la que se la oí decir cuando era pequeño (allá por los años setenta), utilizaba la expresión, inequícocamente, con el sentido de hacer la corte. Me atrevería a decir: a mediados de los setenta. 
Eso sí, el uso era pronominal, como en el ejemplo de Sesperxes: no "aquí estamos, haciendo el amor", sino "aquí estamos, haciéndonos el amor". 

Saludos.


----------



## Jonno

En el diccionario de 1936 no aparece con el sentido sexual, pero en el Diccionario Histórico (1960-1996) podemos encontrar lo siguiente:



> *c)* *hacer el ~* (alguna vez, *hacer ~*). loc. verbal. Copular. A veces con un compl. con _a_ o _con_. Cf. *amar1* acep. 4a b.
> _a_*1508* _Amadís_ (1959) 216,322: Que no casasse ni hiziesse amor sino con cauallero loado en armas, como aquel con quien ella casara. *1646*_Estebanillo González_ (Clás. Cast. CVIII) 86,5: Es muy propio de pollinos el hacer el amor a coz y bocado.
> *1959* GROSSO, A. _El capirote_ (1974) 103: Ben [...] se llevó horas junto a él sentado [...], para hablarle [...] de las mujeres europeas a las que hizo el amor en las playas solitarias. *1963* CORTÁZAR, J. _Rayuela_ (1968) 43: A Oliveira le gustaba hacer el amor con la Maga porque nada podía ser más importante para ella y al mismo tiempo, de una manera difícilmente comprensible, estaba como por debajo de su ﻿placer. *1966* DONOSO, J._Este domingo_ (1968) 64: Dos moscas peleándose. No, no peleándose. Haciendo el amor. *1984* BLANCO TOBÍO, M. (_ABC_ 16 abril 3_c_): Hay una gente especial, a la que no sé cómo clasificar, que lleva años diciendose que hacer el amor es una operación fisiológica más, como comer o defecar. + *13* SIGLO XX.



Según eso y otros textos de la entrada "amor", "hacer el amor" (o incluso simplemente "amar") desde siempre ha podido entenderse en el sentido carnal, aunque sea figuradamente.

Lo que me extraña es que en algún momento de la historia se convirtiera en una locución tan inocente como para usarse incluso en películas en épocas de censura. Ya sabemos que los censores eran expertos en buscar dobles sentidos incluso donde no los había


----------



## ukimix

Que bello sentido.... hacerse el amor como cortejarse. ¡Precioso! Por aquí sólo tiene el sentido de tener sexo (no necesariamente entre quienes se aman). Ojalá no fuese una acepción en desuso. Saludo.


----------



## Sembrador

Por aquí hacer el amor solo se usa en el sentido carnal, aunque ahora que pienso en la frase: "Haz el amor y no la guerra", me parece que hace referencia al amor de querer y no al pasional, como oposición a la violencia. 

Quizá el estudiante que perdió el curso no pasó las veinticuatro horas del día de todos los días del año haciéndole el amor a la chica, sino que supieron aprovechar cada oportunidad que tuvieron para hacerlo. A mí me pasó igual en mis años mozos, y también perdí más de un semestre al estar subyugado por los delirios del amor.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Hacer el amor en el sentido que ahora todos entendemos, empezó a usarse en España sobre los años 60 del siglo XX, que es cuando tímidamente se comenzó a hablar en público, películas etc. de esos menesteres.

Según la aportación de Jonno, entiendo que  la expresión en casi tan antigua como el idioma, pero lo cierto es que a principios del siglo XX habría caído en desuso o había ya perdido su sentido original y se revitalizó en los 60

Digamos que hubo la necesidad de crear un eufemismo fino o volver a usarlo, porque lo que se decía hasta entonces era demasiado coloquial, considerado vulgar o soez, o por contra demasiado poco explícito  (  p. ej.acostarse)


----------



## Janis Joplin

Al igual que Jonno, recuerdo que las películas de la época de oro del cine mexicano, hacer el amor era utilizado como sinónimo de enamorar o cortejar a diferencia de hoy que se usa para decir que se tienen relaciones sexuales.


----------



## hual

Hola,

Tengo sesenta y siete años recién cumplidos. Recuerdo haber oído la expresión "hacer el amor" con el significado de "cortejar" hasta fines de los años 50.


----------



## copop

Pero ¿por qué no se puede pasar todo el año haciéndole el amor a alguien? No necesariamente significa que lo harían todos los días a toda hora.

Entiendo el contexto por el que se cree que es cortejar pero no la razón por la que se descarta inmediatamente la connotación sexual. Yo diría que incluye ambas cosas. Este estudiante perdió su tiempo cortejando a alguien, lo que incluyó repetidos encuentros sexuales, en un número de ocasiones que se entiende alto pero no humanamente imposible.


----------



## olimpia91

Creo que se está confundiendo el viejo "hacerle el amor a alguien" con relativamente nuevo "hacer el amor entre alguien".


----------



## ukimix

"Hacer el amor entre alguien" me suena un poco a bacanal de la que pueden salir hijos que no sabrán quien era el padre... 

Preferiría una versión pronominal: "hacerse el amor", como diferente de "hacer el amor" y similar a "cortejarse/hacerse la corte". 

Saludo


----------



## olimpia91

ukimix said:


> "Hacer el amor entre alguien" me suena un poco a bacanal de la que pueden salir hijos que no sabrán quien era el padre...



Bueno, los que impusieron el "hagan el amor..." fueron los hippies...


----------



## ukimix

_"(Se) estuvieron haciendo el amor *todo el año* ininterrumpidamente" / "¡Le estuvo haciendo el amor todo el año y nada...!"
"Estuvieron haciendo el amor *todo el rato* ininterrumpidamente" / "¡Le estuvo haciendo el amor todo el rato y nada...!"
_
¿No será más bien que la especificación del tiempo durante el cual se hace el amor ayuda a precisar el sentido en que se habla?... digo en el hipotético caso en que no estuviese en desuso. 

Saludo.


----------



## Jonno

copop said:


> Pero ¿por qué no se puede pasar todo el año haciéndole el amor a alguien? No necesariamente significa que lo harían todos los días a toda hora.
> 
> Entiendo el contexto por el que se cree que es cortejar pero no la razón por la que se descarta inmediatamente la connotación sexual.



No se debe tener en cuenta únicamente la frase aislada y la interpretación actual, sino el contexto temporal, social, geográfico, etc. Y todo ello indica que aquí significa "cortejar" sin mucho lugar para la duda. Sólo hay que ver el uso de esa locución en literatura, cine o prensa a principios del siglo XX en España para darnos cuenta, pese a lo chocante que resulta hoy en día.

Un ejemplo en prensa española de la misma época de la novela de Baroja, en la sección de sucesos: "El Fernández empezó á hacer el amor á la hija de Lamas, joven muy agraciada, llamada Josefa, y la obsequió con varios regalos. Al convencerse de que la joven no correspondía á sus requerimientos, pidióla la devolución de los regalos..." (ABC, 25/11/1906).


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días:

El hilo ha sido unido a otro ya abierto sobre el tema. 
Por favor, volver a leerlo desde el pricipio.
Gracias.
Martine (Mod...)


----------

